# St. Louis bottle show



## Merle

Anyone going


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Merle said:


> Anyone going


I wish. Little too far. Are you going? Take pictures if possible. Let us all know how it was. YouTube it?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce

Merle said:


> Anyone going


First bottle show of the year.  I'll be there and have two tables.  Find me at the show and let's put some faces on these user names.  If you're going and there is anything special you are looking for let me know.


----------



## Merle

I set up at the Belleville show with my dad. I’m into the St. Louis blob top sodas so I go to the St. Louis show to look for ones for the collection. I bet we’ve met before. I’ll track tub down when I get there. If you have any St. Louis sodas dog them out and I’ll check them out when I meet ya


----------



## bottle-bud

I am a first timer for setting up at a show and will have a lot of St. Louis marked blob, crown top and acl's.


----------



## UncleBruce

bottle-bud said:


> I am a first timer for setting up at a show and will have a lot of St. Louis marked blob, crown top and acl's.





Merle said:


> I set up at the Belleville show with my dad. I’m into the St. Louis blob top sodas so I go to the St. Louis show to look for ones for the collection. I bet we’ve met before. I’ll track tub down when I get there. If you have any St. Louis sodas dog them out and I’ll check them out when I meet ya


I'll bring what I have.  I like US embossed beers, metal beer signs and trays.  When I am packing over the next couple of weeks I'll post some of what I have to give you both a heads up.


----------



## Merle

I just pulled 4 or 5 Chicago blob top beers off the shelf to make room for more sodas. I can’t remember but would look if you would like


----------



## UncleBruce

Merle said:


> I just pulled 4 or 5 Chicago blob top beers off the shelf to make room for more sodas. I can’t remember but would look if you would like


That would be perfect. Besides we'd all like to see them.


----------



## Merle

They were the only beers I had. They didn’t look right with the rest


----------



## UncleBruce

Merle said:


> They were the only beers I had. They didn’t look right with the rest


I have examples of these, but the third beer from the left TOSETTI looks like it has one of those blobs with an interior groove at the top of the lip. I'm pretty sure my example is a blob smooth inside.  Set that one back so I can at least look it over at the show.


----------



## Merle

Will do


----------



## Merle

bottle-bud said:


> I am a first timer for setting up at a show and will have a lot of St. Louis marked blob, crown top and acl's.


Good day sir, I tried tracking you down at the bottle show but had no luck. I met uncle Bruce but didn’t locate you. I see you have a few St Louis bottles on eBay your offloading. I have the bottles but yours are clean. You have a tumbler?? What’s the best you can do me. I hate negotiating on eBay


----------



## UncleBruce

Merle said:


> Good day sir, I tried tracking you down at the bottle show but had no luck. I met uncle Bruce but didn’t locate you. I see you have a few St Louis bottles on eBay your offloading. I have the bottles but yours are clean. You have a tumbler?? What’s the best you can do me. I hate negotiating on eBay


It was nice to meet you at the show.  Thanks for bringing that bottle and don't be picking on Jeff Cress.


----------



## bottle-bud

Merle said:


> Good day sir, I tried tracking you down at the bottle show but had no luck. I met uncle Bruce but didn’t locate you. I see you have a few St Louis bottles on eBay your offloading. I have the bottles but yours are clean. You have a tumbler?? What’s the best you can do me. I hate negotiating on eBay


Sent you a pm


----------



## Merle

Bruce, it was very nice meeting you too. To bad you didn’t live close too. It’s nice having neighbors like Jeff. Alway a bottle show when I go out there. I like being able to pick up what I buy. Had a bad experience with a expensive bottle on auction that ended up being dipped in something and got burned.


----------

